# This will definitely ruin it for everyone else....



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

When you harvest coyotes please dont ruin it for others. This post was found on Cachevalleys public website. This could potentially reduce the bounty on these coyotes and start a peta uproar. Let's try to be a little more responsible and not hang coyotes for the public to see.

http://www.yourcachevalley.com/2008/09/ ... gs-coyotes


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Hanging dead coyotes on a fence is a common practice among sheep and cattle rachers.The believe it helps keep other coyotes away.I am an avid coyote hunter.I killed 53 howlers last year.No real hunter would treat any animal like that!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for your post its a relief to know that those coyotes were likely not the result of hunters.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Hanging dead coyotes on a fence is a common practice among sheep and cattle rachers.The believe it helps keep other coyotes away.I am an avid coyote hunter.I killed 53 howlers last year.No real hunter would treat any animal like that!


+1. The comment section under the article mentions that. I have seen it up in Wyoming quite often. Usually not on a main public road.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

We talked with a Wyoming Fish & Game officer a couple of years ago while hunting coyotes. He told us that we probably wouldn't have success in the area we were in because the ranchers wanted all the coyotes dead. He said they had hunted them from planes, helecopters and snowmobiles and that they had put poison cianide traps out. He then told us they take all the dead cototes and put them along the ranchers fences so they have evidence that the F&G are doing their job in getting rid of them. He said the ranch fence up the road had 19 coyotes hanging on it. So it's true, in Wyoming, they do hang them on the fences as evidence, they are doing their job on predator control. They also have signs on many fences that say they are using cianide traps. That's the kind the coyote bites down on and then gets a blast of poison in the mouth. Wyoming seems to have an all out war on coyotes because the ranchers want them gone, period!

We used to do real good in that area, but since the F&G was in there, we couldn't find a coyote.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Hanging dead coyotes on a fence is a common practice among sheep and cattle rachers.The believe it helps keep other coyotes away.I am an avid coyote hunter.*I killed 53 howlers last year*.No real hunter would treat any animal like that!


+1! You should strive to double that number this year!! I will try my best.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'd love to get out and get that many. Wow! Can you tell us how you do it, please?
Thank you.


----------

